# size of Kubota fuel line



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a Kubota M9540 and one of the small rubber fuel lines from the injector assembly popped a leak. The hose leads to a check valve and to othere small segments of hose leading to the other side of the engine.

I found the part number

1G574-42140 but there's no specs for it. The 1 inch piece costs $8.21 which I don't mind paying to get the tractor back running without leaking, but I'd like to get more bulk hose to replace the rest of the sections.

I measured it and I THINK it's 3/16" i.d. It's seems to be just a hair larger than 4mm.

Does anyone know for sure?

Thanks


----------

